# PHOTO PHILE CONTEST! Hoppy Holidays!



## Elf Mommy (Nov 2, 2008)

Here's a chance to have YOUR Rabbit be the featured forum banner for a week in December! Pull out all of the Christmas, Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, New Years Eve etc. decorations early and put us all in the holiday mood!

The top five rabbits will each have a week long place of prestige at the top of our message board. Participants must agree to have their photo modified to include the RO name and for size/shape to fit our logo requirements. I will be doing those modifications, if you have any questions.

Put together your Hoppy Holiday photograph and post it in this thread. Only one photo per rabbit in your home, please. If you feature more than one rabbit in a photo, the rabbit can not appear in multiple photographs.

This contest will run until Friday, November 28, which gives us aday to vote and some time for me to modify the winners for their big premieres on the site! 

A special thank you to all the bunny owners who joined our October Photo Phile Contest! We had an awesome turn out, and the photographs were stunning! We're looking forward to the gorgeous rabbit photos to come!

Minda


----------



## Becca (Nov 2, 2008)

This is going to be really fun - I can't wait to see everyone's entries and its Benjamin's first photo contest!


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 2, 2008)

How exciting! :hyper:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 2, 2008)

oooh interesting i might actually do this one


----------



## BSAR (Nov 2, 2008)

I can't wait! I am gonna start getting ideas!


----------



## Becca (Nov 4, 2008)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> oooh interesting i might actually do this one


You better :X - - -:biggrin2: I want to see cute little Toula and Lou wrapped up in tinsel


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 4, 2008)

*My entry ~:hearts~Dunkin!!**






*


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 4, 2008)

let me just be the first to say...

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh noooo - we don't even get our decorations out until December 1st!I may have to try and find a Christmassy photo from last year I can recycle.onder:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 5, 2008)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> *My entry ~:hearts~Dunkin!!*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


May I be the second to say, Beautifulllll! I love it! Great job!


----------



## Becca (Nov 5, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> *Happi Bun wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *My entry ~:hearts~Dunkin!!*
> ...


Guess I'm the third then  Great pic, I've gotta get the christmas decs out.... :shock:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 5, 2008)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Oh noooo - we don't even get our decorations out until December 1st!I may have to try and find a Christmassy photo from last year I can recycle.onder:



I know I'm asking for it early, but I want to actually use the photos on the forum during December.  I hope you can find something!!!

Minda


----------



## BSAR (Nov 5, 2008)

I say we declare Dunkin as winner! He is just the cutest little guy and he takes photos wonderfully.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 5, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Here's a chance to have YOUR Rabbit be the featured forum banner for a week in December! Pull out all of the Christmas, Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, New Years Eve etc. decorations early and put us all in the holiday mood!
> 
> The top five rabbits will each have a week long place of prestige at the top of our message board. Participants must agree to have their photo modified to include the RO name and for size/shape to fit our logo requirements. I will be doing those modifications, if you have any questions.
> 
> ...



May I _please _suggest that you move the date until about midway into December? My parents don't get the decorations out until then and I am *not *allowed to get them out by myself. I would really like to enter this contest, but because of the dates, it would refrain me from doing so. 

Emily


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 5, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *Elf Mommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Here's a chance to have YOUR Rabbit be the featured forum banner for a week in December! Pull out all of the Christmas, Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, New Years Eve etc. decorations early and put us all in the holiday mood!
> ...



well....no....BUT!!!! I PROMISE that the December Contest will be just as gloriously holiday-based and you will have a chance to use all of those decorations that come out in mid-December!  Really, I PROMISE!

You could cut some snowflakes out of white paper? Those are easy decorations to use if you want to enter this one.  

The idea is that I want to put up a different bunny photo as our RO Banner each week of the month. If I postpone the contest until mid-December, I've already missed two of the weeks I could have featured a rabbit. 

I'll do a similarly-themed photo phile contest throughout December to keep us in the holiday spirits. 

I hope you understand.  

Minda


----------



## Michaela (Nov 5, 2008)

Oooooh I am definitely entering this!  I'll get mum to take some things down from the attic, she won't mind when I tell her what it's for.


----------



## Becca (Nov 6, 2008)

Ahh Snow flakes made from paper! Excellent idea.... :biggrin2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 7, 2008)

This is just somethingI did as a bit of fun, I'm not sure if it's my 'proper entry' yet but I had to post it as it made me laugh so much.Ha ha - poor Millie!


----------



## Becca (Nov 7, 2008)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> This is just somethingI did as a bit of fun, I'm not sure if it's my 'proper entry' yet but I had to post it as it made me laugh so much.Ha ha - poor Millie!



Awwwwwwh so sweet


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 7, 2008)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> This is just somethingI did as a bit of fun, I'm not sure if it's my 'proper entry' yet but I had to post it as it made me laugh so much.Ha ha - poor Millie!


Perfect idea! If you can't pull out the decorations, pull out the photo editing programs!


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 8, 2008)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> oooh interesting i might actually do this one




Lol Samee.


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

Some of last year's Christmas pics. I will take new ones for the next contest 

Hazel





And I just had to put White Chocolate's up too. It just isn't Christmas without it


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 8, 2008)

The one of White Chocolate is seriously one of my favorite photos EVER on RO.  Good to see them again!!!


----------



## Becca (Nov 9, 2008)

Me and Emily have done Benjamin's today we are entering Benjamin as both of us Fluffball as Emily and Dippy as mine  I'll put Benji's on in a sec, its just loading onto photobucket.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## swanlake (Nov 9, 2008)

here is a lil photo of fred and shadow, in their holiday finery:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 9, 2008)

OHMYGOSH!!! Fred's look is PRICELESS!!! hehe


----------



## swanlake (Nov 9, 2008)

hehe he was not a happy camper!!

i got them those outfits for $2.50 at target, they are XS dog outfits, out front by the dollar stuff.


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 9, 2008)

Great entries everyone! :inlove:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 10, 2008)

I think we need to dress Fred as the grinch. He has the "grumpy" down pat!


----------



## Becca (Nov 10, 2008)

Becca & Emily's Benjamin-Gray


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 10, 2008)

Great entry Becca, Benjamin looks so cute! :hearts


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 12, 2008)

He looks like a dirty snowball!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 13, 2008)

*Hazel-Mom wrote: *


> Some of last year's Christmas pics. I will take new ones for the next contest
> 
> Hazel


I have to say i would not dare!!!!!! go near that tree with Hazel guarding it,lol. so serious,lol


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 13, 2008)

I think that's what I said last year! I love her melted-smooshy look. :hearts:

LOL I just noticed the nativity in back of her! OMG she's a large stable bunny! LOL!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow I can't believe I missed this!!! 

I looooooove Dunkin's entry!

I shall have to do some thinking on this one... We don't normally buy a lot of decorations- just use lights and baubles on our tree etc so I may have to go out looking for a special something


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 14, 2008)

I won't be able to get anything ready in time (before the contest ends). Here is Toby's Christmas pic from last year. I titled it "Merry Freakin' Christmas". His face says more than my title ever will...





EDIT: P.S.: Dunkin is adorable! You have such a photogenic fur-baby


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 14, 2008)

omgsh, great entry! :hearts:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I think that's what I said last year! I love her melted-smooshy look. :hearts:
> 
> LOL I just noticed the nativity in back of her! OMG she's a large stable bunny! LOL!


Can't you tell that she's supposed to be the fourth wise man... err.. bun... that brought the gift of disapproval? Not disapproval of the nativity scene, just disapproval in general (trying not to offend?) I probably failed... Bah!

What gifts! Gold, frankincense, myrrh and disapproval. Hooray!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Nov 15, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I think that's what I said last year! I love her melted-smooshy look. :hearts:
> ...



Actually, I think she brought the gift of Loving, not disapproval . She hardly ever disapproves of anything, other than butt-washing, and intruder-buns :biggrin2:.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hehe, she looks so disapproving in that picture! It's cute!


----------



## LadyBug (Nov 15, 2008)

*swanlake wrote: *


> hehe he was not a happy camper!!
> 
> i got them those outfits for $2.50 at target, they are XS dog outfits, out front by the dollar stuff.



haha, gotta love target, i picked up a happy howldays doggie shirt for my bff's puppy for part of her christmas pressie.....he dad'll love me, he doesn't think it's right to dress up animals:rollseyes. but he mom already got him a sweater, so i shouldn't be in _too_ much hot water:whistling

drat on the dead line. i know why you're doing it Minda, it's just mom's so busy and i'll be getting a camera for my b-day this year(i hope...).......wait! i have baby pictures for last year under the christmas tree......never mind, i have a _plan_....:nasty:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 15, 2008)

but I PROMISE you can be all holiday-style DURING December, too!!!!! I'm not trying to be a meanie. I'm trying to put up holiday banners. 

Really and truly

I am not the Grinch.


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 15, 2008)

Here's Scone macBunny's entry:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 15, 2008)

I LOVE it, Mike!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 15, 2008)

Darnit! I wanted to do a Hanukkah photo this year, but I was too lazy. I wrapped all my presents with Hanukkah paper, though :biggrin2: My family LOVES me 

Awesome entry!


----------



## Becknutt (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry, more than just the buns in it....don't know if it still counts. I made this photo for my xmas cards.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 19, 2008)

It definitely counts...because there ARE buns in it


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 20, 2008)

*Are you jewish and they aren't?? *

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Darnit! I wanted to do a Hanukkah photo this year, but I was too lazy. I wrapped all my presents with Hanukkah paper, though :biggrin2: My family LOVES me
> 
> Awesome entry!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *Are you jewish and they aren't??*


Nope, I'm agnostic. :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 20, 2008)

HAHA! So you just wrap gifts in whatever since it's for Christmas?

You should do happy birthday wrap or something!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 20, 2008)

Nah, I just am starting the Hanukkah paper thing this year. I don't think it's fair that Jews get ignored around the "holiday season". This year, the Jews can take over the holiday season at my house 

My other wrapping paper selections include "gay" little snowmen (take the word "gay" in whatever context you like), snowflakes, and blue/white stripes. Since Hanukkah colors are blue and white, I can buy generic holiday paper. Hanukkah paper is really hard to find!

I'm seriously not trying to be offensive. I hope I didn't just make e-enemies :?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 21, 2008)

argh i have 3 projects to do 2 essays to write and i really wanna do this but i dnt knwo if i'll have the time..


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 21, 2008)

*Ahh, IC.*

*We have lots of places that sell Chanuka paper! They even have little dreidels on it! *

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Nah, I just am starting the Hanukkah paper thing this year. I don't think it's fair that Jews get ignored around the "holiday season". This year, the Jews can take over the holiday season at my house
> 
> My other wrapping paper selections include "gay" little snowmen (take the word "gay" in whatever context you like), snowflakes, and blue/white stripes. Since Hanukkah colors are blue and white, I can buy generic holiday paper. Hanukkah paper is really hard to find!
> 
> I'm seriously not trying to be offensive. I hope I didn't just make e-enemies :?


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 21, 2008)

Just in the interests of full disclosure, while I'm Scone's Dad and I am Jewish, he's not - in Judaism religion follows the mother, and his mother was, well... a rabbit. 

Still, given his proclivities, we've decided he's Chewish.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 21, 2008)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> Just in the interests of full disclosure, while I'm Scone's Dad and I am Jewish, he's not - in Judaism religion follows the mother, and his mother was, well... a rabbit.
> 
> Still, given his proclivities, we've decided he's Chewish.


Aww, that's so cute that he has a little "sect" of his own.  I suppose Hanukkah makes more sense for rabbits (gifty-wise) because you can get them little "bunny" gifts. I gave Toby a dreidel last year, and he promptly ate it lol

I hope I didn't offend you with my semi-Jewish rant :?

By the way, I like Jewish holidays and ceremonies better (and the music!).


----------



## lilangelhotots (Nov 22, 2008)

Merry Christmas from 'Big Daddy':








A snuggle bunny from Santa ('Sophie'):






I Love my buns!!:biggrin2:


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 22, 2008)

:thud: Great pictures!!!


----------



## BSAR (Nov 22, 2008)

Those pics are amazing! SO cute! Would be great for xmas cards!


----------



## lilangelhotots (Nov 22, 2008)

Awe, thanks you guys. The buns really deserve all the credit, they were so good! I love all of the other pics too-keep um coming everyone! I'm going to be out of town next week so happy early Thanksgiving to everybody and every bun.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hehe, Sophie looks like she wants to eat everything. lol


----------



## Becca (Nov 23, 2008)

Becca's Dippy:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 23, 2008)

I guess i wont be doing it. Toula and Lou is gone. =[ 

:sad:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 23, 2008)

WHAT???? Where are they? What happened? Are you ok?


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh, no! What happened?


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, since I missed this last year...I'm entering Marlin's Christmas picture from last year, to this contest ....


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 25, 2008)

Marlin-Santa has no eyes!

:shock:

Adorable!


----------



## Xila (Nov 25, 2008)

My entry, Prince BunBun:












"...It's not bad at all, really. Maybe it just needs a little love."- Linus

For those of you who haven't seen "A Charlie Brown Christmas", or haven't watched it in a while, you can see the scene here, it starts at around 2:05.
[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/J4Hv9YmhGpw[/flash]
Happy Happy. =3
Gotta love Charlie Brown.

Personally, I love how it came out. ^^ I like how it has a slightly surreal look.

~Xila urplepansy:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 26, 2008)

5 Days Left!!!! Get those photos in!!!


----------



## EileenH (Nov 26, 2008)

Mine isn't that exciting, but I'll post it anyway just in case. I think it's cute. This is Gulliver from last Christmas:


----------



## kellyjade (Nov 26, 2008)

Merry Christmas from Sophie...






and Apollo, the Christmas Jackalope .


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 27, 2008)

omgsh, great entries everyone! :bow


--Erika


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Nov 27, 2008)

First I have to say that my bunnies were not in the holiday spirit and did not want their pictures taken but I did my best...........

Bernie






Louie






Alice






Oreo






Maddie


----------



## Becca (Nov 27, 2008)

FDBN's (Emily) Fluffball


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 27, 2008)

Aww! Everybun looks so cute!

Beaukezra, Louie and Maddie's are priceless  Maddie looks scared, and Louie looks like Scrooge. Alice looks confused! Too cute!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't think we're going to make it. We've had a busy week preparing for Thanksgiving and I haven't even begun to get Christmas decorations out.

Everybun looks adorable!!!


----------



## Becca (Nov 28, 2008)

Why don't you edit a normal photo in a editing program?

Or you could make some snowflakes out of paper and make a christmassy scene?

This is all we used to make ours:

Flashing Christmas Tree
Sled
1 Peice of tinsel
2 small wolly snowballs

And what we made were:
Paper Snowflakes
Snow on the floor
Angel Wings

Simple 

I hope you do get the chance to enter... would love to see your entries!

Becccaaa -x


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Nov 28, 2008)

Bah humbug !!!

I was going to enter Remus last year but he was not impressed with the hat.


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Nov 28, 2008)

I might change it, we just got our christmas stuf up. she is so cute!!!!

username: RabbitLover07

Rabbit's Name: Summer


----------



## Michaela (Nov 28, 2008)

Here is Maddie's entry, I didn't have time to get pictures of Ruby and Ebony but I'll get them for next month. 

[align=center]





[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 29, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> Why don't you edit a normal photo in a editing program?



Good idea, but we were gone most of the morning and I have been sick/asleep part of the day. I haven't had a chance.

I love all the entries tho! and maybe Bo, Tony and Clover will just post some Holiday photos later


----------



## Becca (Nov 29, 2008)

Awwh Okay, feel better soon 

B.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm just loving all these pictures 

Jan


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 29, 2008)

Took a couple christmas shots of the terrors last night... 

CHARLIE








MISTY


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 30, 2008)

I love Charlie's little white toe fluff! :inlove: And Misty has such a kissable little face!

EDIT: I hope Will digs out the Christmas decorations tomorrow. I wanted to do a picture with Berry-Boo!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 30, 2008)

okay.. well dont have my two bunsters ne more.. they'r gone.http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=41420&forum_id=1 <----- tahst explains all


and here is my one of Lou nd Toula's will be in soon..

I just used a phto and edited it to make it look christmasy







xx 

Miss you Toula & Lou


----------



## Becca (Nov 30, 2008)

Great entries everyone! When does the voting begin?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> Great entries everyone! When does the voting begin?


People have all day today to get the photos in. I will lock the thread tonight at midnight and repost the photos with the vote tomorrow when I get home from work.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 30, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Great entries everyone! When does the voting begin?
> ...


Maybe I will take some pictures today.


----------



## Becca (Nov 30, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Great entries everyone! When does the voting begin?
> ...


Awesome! I'm so excited!


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 30, 2008)

I really wanted to do this, oh well


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have one day left! AND that one day happens to be the day that Will is going to bring up the Christmas stuff! I might be able to get Berry-Boo in here after all!


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok heres my bad quality pictures

Princess






Thumper


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 30, 2008)

Aww! Princess looks so pretty amongst all the tinsel! ^_^


----------



## Becca (Nov 30, 2008)

It's going to be so hard picking who to vote for. I might just have to vote for everyone


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 30, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Aww! Princess looks so pretty amongst all the tinsel! ^_^


Ya if only I didn't have to wait till christmas for my digital camera


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 30, 2008)

Aww, I know that feeling :hug:

You could always take pictures for next year!


----------



## Becca (Nov 30, 2008)

I can't wait till I get home from school tomorrow so I can vote


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 30, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Aww, I know that feeling :hug:
> 
> You could always take pictures for next year!


Haha ya


----------



## Boz (Nov 30, 2008)

Wait, can we still enter for this?!


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 30, 2008)

Yep, it closes at Midnight.


----------



## Boz (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh! I thought it closed on the 28th! I better go get some pictures then! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 30, 2008)

She must have changed it 

I'm going to try to get some after dinner tonight. It's Lexi's birthday so we've been busy all day!


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 30, 2008)

*Dewey :bunny24 I hope this entry counts... I got cropped him out of a picture, added a hat and found the background on Google. 






*


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

It absolutely counts.  We did say that photo editedentries were allowable!

I extended it to today because it's a weekend and sometimes people have more time. It gives me less time to edit the winners though, so only ONE day to vote!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 30, 2008)

Mwahaha! I was able to get a picture of Berry-Boo in time!  We weren't able to get her into a big, fancy scene, but this was all we could get together!



Also, my pants make a cameo!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok, so I have *an entry* at least, but it's rubbish  Steve is away this wekend so my transport is severely limited- gosh that sucks to say! And for the life of me I cannot find our decorations lol....



Anyway, this is Barney! 'I WAS Santa's little helper, but I QUIT!!'

(I can't work out how to put a caption onto it in Photoshop but that's what it would be!)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 30, 2008)

That is an adorable picture, Jen! First Snowy, now Barney. Is nobun safe? 
:laugh:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 30, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> That is an adorable picture, Jen! First Snowy, now Barney. Is nobun safe?
> :laugh:


Haha well I did a photoshoot with Mouse and Chalk too but they were less than co-operative lol!! When I was taking a picture of Chalk she was actuall eating the strap that held the hat on and freeing herself lol.... Mouse just looked at me like I was eeeeevil and where on earth where all the banana chips for all this degradation?!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 30, 2008)

Are those pictures going to be in your blog? I can bribe you with video of Berry-Boo making a blankie nest by Will lol


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 30, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Are those pictures going to be in your blog? I can bribe you with video of Berry-Boo making a blankie nest by Will lol


That sounds like a deal!  Get uploading!  I will post the pics tomorow morning when I come online in my blog


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 30, 2008)

Mine are locked and loaded! I'll get them up in my blog! :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok so here are my pictures.

Buttercup






Daisy Mae






Winston






Vega






Wilbur & Jackie






Enjoy

Susan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 30, 2008)

Aww! Wilbur and Jackie are disapproving together! Hoppy holidays!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 1, 2008)

here is my entry of toula, again i couldnt do much as they;re gone.. but o wel..


----------



## Becca (Dec 1, 2008)

I thought this was supposed to be closed now :shock:

I'm off school and I wanna vote :? LOL


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 1, 2008)

Closing NOW!!! Thank you everyone for the entries. Voting thread will be posted this afternoon!!!


----------

